# software designing program for the Internet



## DeBord1960s (Jul 30, 2007)

hello, all 

do anyone of you know of a software program that you can use to put on your website that will allow customers to design their own t-shirts? 

thank you


----------



## Blue Moose Tees (Aug 28, 2008)

Im looking for the same thing, I dont think anyone wants to share this information, either that or we need to post in other forums.
Someone please help us on this.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Sometimes it takes a while before the right person with that information happens upon a thread. Its best to be paitent while you wait and also use the search function on the top of the page, that will yeild great results for this query. Here is a thread I found from the search. This thread has a pretty good thorough list of companies that offer this software. 

Also if you look at the list of companies in that thread, several are site sponsers so there are direct links to their sites in the preferred vendors list on the left of this page. Hope this helps 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t54001.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Blue Moose Tees said:


> I dont think anyone wants to share this information


If you searched you'd find lots of threads on this topic with links to many companies. The problem is the software is extremely complicated, and it rarely does what people want it to, and never at the price they want to pay.


----------

